# our new boys!! from Karen (martinismommy)!!



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

oh what a wonderful experience we had yesterday ^_^

we went to visit karen and her awesome awesome awesome bettas !! her setup is just amazing .. clean waters and warm rooms .. got to see what it's like to be a breeder and see beautiful show bettas .. and karen is amazing !! and i got to see baby fry that were 1 day old !! they were soooooo tiny and sooooo adorable!! 

the hardest thing was deciding which boy to bring home .. as hard as it was ^_^ we chose these two boys .. they are brothers from the same mommie and daddy

meet our new boys

left picture (he needs a name .. suggestions guys !!)
and sammy


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, I'm green with envy!
I've been a fan of Karen's fish for a long time... all my fish have come from her. 
I'm sure it was an awesome experience to see all those stunning fish.
Your boys are amazing! I was wondering where that multi had gone since it disapeared from AB.


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

Where does Karen live? Do she have a website?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

This is Karen's page: http://quicksilverchihuahuas.webs.com/mybettasplendens.htm
She lives in California.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

it was truely amazing !! we got to see her newest spawn .. daddy protecting his bubble nest ^_^ he was doing such a good job standing guard at attention for his bubble nest it was really amazing =D he wasn't moving at all just there under his bubble nest watching .. and protecting .. not something you get to see everyday unless your a breeder .. she said they are going to spawn soon .. probably have already .. more babies yay .. =D


----------



## NinjaBettacom (Oct 31, 2011)

I also bought from her she does have a great talent for it. Good picks on the males they both look breath taking


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love her fish! I bought a male and four females from her. She has always answered my questions promptly and she is very helpful. I hope to meet her in person some day. Lucky you.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!! i live gyro for the left one ^-^ but thats just me


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

D= no breeder lives next to me... i will never get a HM female (unless i spawn my fish again) D=


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

It was such a pleasure meeting both of you too..I really enjoyed our visit and I am certain you will give my boys a great home...Here is their brother I'm keeping for breeding....He has a spawn 2 weeks old and I am hoping for some more lovely red/white/blue kids like Sammy )


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

wooo he's gorgeous !! 

hehe i still haven't picked a name for new little guy yet @[email protected] .. he's crazy active and splashes water when he goes up to the surface against the glass on the tank .. i think to get my attention lol .. he swims and darts around his tank wiggling his tail all day =D he's in a 2.5g right now .. while i get his 5g set up .. he's already working on a bubble nest =D .. though with all his splashing around it's a wonder his nest is still there ..

he hasn't made any poopie yet .. should i be concerned ? .. after i got him home sat and acclimated him i covered his tank so he could rest .. then i fasted him on sunday .. and fed him atison's yesterday and today 3 pellets each meal .. 2 times a day

sammy is doing great as well .. just yesterday he was watching kung fu panda with us on the computer .. lol just staring at the screen and he'll start inching closer slowly during the action scenes and would bonk on the glass and move back and start watching again just staring at the screen hehe =D .. he's got great character


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

omg those are gorgeous bettas, i wish to order from her the near future, I'm in love lol. I saw her website before but I didn't know that she's actually in this forum, lucky!


----------

